# Who's Ready for Ravenshade?



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Greetings, Kindle readers! The first two books in the _Elfhunter_ trilogy have already been 'kindled' and are now available. The first, _Elfhunter,_ is still only 0.99. _Fire-heart _ is available for $2.99. The third and final book, _Ravenshade,_ is still pending. If you guys are ready for it, I'll try to get it out this weekend. Right now the plan is to have an introductory sale. How does that sound?  
So, are you ready for it?

Still no luck (after several attempts) in synching reviews from DTB editions. Lots of vague 'we're looking into it' responses from Amazon, but no result--yet.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops! meant to hit 'preview,' and hit 'post' instead.  
Oh, well...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am sooooo ready for it.
Not that I have finished the second book yet (shame on me).
But I would never want to miss picking it up - and for a bargain yet.

And these books are a bargain.
And terrific reads at any price.

I hope you have a lot more in your head.
You keep writing and I'll keep reading.
(walks bashfully away from the mike)

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not ready to read Ravenshade yet. I want to get Ravenshade so I have it when I am ready to read it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to be away for a family wedding this weekend. If you have it for 99cents this weekend I hope you leave it till Monday.So I can get it at the bargin price .


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anne: I would rather cut my earlobes off and feed them to the ferrets than have you miss out on the sale. Don't worry--it will run until you get your copy, and BEYOND!

(ow! ow! BAD ferrets! Baaaaaad!)

Geoff, I'm the one blushing now. You have made my day (again!). 
(Just so you know, there's a new Alterran tale beginning about twenty years after the ending of the Elfhunter trilogy. The first book, _Outcaste_, is anticipated in a few months. I am very excited about the new storyline!)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Anne: I would rather cut my earlobes off and feed them to the ferrets than have you miss out on the sale. Don't worry--it will run until you get your copy, and BEYOND!
> 
> (ow! ow! BAD ferrets! Baaaaaad!)
> 
> ...


LOL Thankyou Archer your books are worth more than 99cents. I just love getting a bargan


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought the first one.

Looking forward to checking these out.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Me! Me! Me! I'm ready! I am going to be on the road all next week, but I should be able to get on here at some point to pick it up!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Man, you had me all excited - a cover and all.... but, it was the DTB.

Make sure you change the heading of the thread (or start a new one, if allowed), when the sale starts. I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well...I'm sorry!  I'm just proud of the Ravenshade cover and I couldn't resist displaying it.

I'll take care of my regular readers. Don't worry. And, remember--just because I'd LIKE to Indian-wrestle Ravenshade into acceptable Kindle format this weekend does not mean it will happen that way. As SOON as it's up, I'll announce it.  I just wanted to 'test the waters' and see if this was a good time to kindle it. Don't want to keep you waiting too long if you've made it through Fire-heart (which, unfortunately, is a bit of a cliff-hanger.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not ready yet, 'cause I am still reading book 2.

But I will get there.

Don't forget to update us here when you have book 3 ready for Kindle.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff, 

Never fear. You'll know as soon as I do. We had to make some updates to the website last weekend, hence the kindling of Ravenshade had to wait a little while longer. I can't do it myself--my hubs is the techie and he's done such a good job with the first two (I wanted them to come through just like the printed books).


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

archer - any update on when Ravenshade will be available on Kindle? (I'm enjoying Elfhunter, and don't want to miss the 3rd book of your trilogy!)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Archer crawls into view, panting and gasping)
Just came back from GenCon, the 'best four days in gaming'--a convention in Indy where I have just spent four days pitching my books. (And, no, I didn't literally 'pitch' them...someone could get HURT!) 

Highlights included actually getting to SEE my books on someone's Kindle (I don't have one yet) and, of course, getting to see my fans again.  It's always great to see them and to make new ones. 

(ahem!) Sleep is for the weak and sickly!

As to your question, I'm determined to Kindle Ravenshade on or before Sept. 1 (it can be a 'bargain find' for September!). It will be inexpensive...and I hope you love it!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So glad you survived! Looking forward to seeing Ravensade!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it comes out before Aug 31st.  We then leave for 14 days in Alaska and I had hoped to read your last 2 books on  my vacation.  I loved the first!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear 'Mom':
Okay, now I have an official deadline. You and a couple of other readers have shared that you are going on vacation soon--well, I'll get my dear Jeff (the techie) to 'put out' over theweekend. He's the best! 

(Are you SURE you want to spend your vacation nights with GORGON? Scary!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that the idea of sleeping anywhere near Gorgon is "troubling".

But I am up for reading more about the elves, dwarves and their friends.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff:
(You noticed that I love Dwarves, eh! I think they get the 'short end' in a lot of classic fantasy. I like 'em!)

Looks like Sunday will be Ravenshade kindling day. I'll announce when it goes live--


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Geoff:
> (You noticed that I love Dwarves, eh! I think they get the 'short end' in a lot of classic fantasy. I like 'em!)
> 
> Looks like Sunday will be Ravenshade kindling day. I'll announce when it goes live--


This Sunday? I am not ready to read it but I cannot wait buy it.


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

The Amazon page price is 21.14  I'm presuming that is an error


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> The Amazon page price is 21.14 I'm presuming that is an error


Solarraven,

Ravenshade is not yet available on Kindle. The $21.14 price belongs to the DTB version of Ravenshade. I believe Archer's planning to release Ravenshade for Kindle tomorrow.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi.

Just to let you know that we are working hard on kindling Ravenshade (even as I write this message).  We have the files converted, but we need to do a wee bit of editing (TOC, illustrations, glyphs...) and then we'll send it off! I hope it's ready tomorrow, but if not, it won't be long in any case. Thanks for being so patient!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great news!  Keep us posted!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

archer said:


> Dear 'Mom':
> 
> (Are you SURE you want to spend your vacation nights with GORGON? Scary!)


I plan on reading it on the airplane trip up. I should be able to finish it before we arrive. Gorgon will have to find someone else to spend the night with. LOL

Thanks a bunch to you and your hubby for working so hard to get it done.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

That is great news do keep us posted.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, guys.  We worked hard last night!  Still 2 minor formatting problems with Ravenshade--one, the TOC is a wee bit off in spacing; two, the scene break glyphs are larger than normal and not quite centered.  Would you prefer that we keep working on this, or would you be just as happy to have the book with these 2 minor flaws? The glyphs are gonna be a bear!  We're gonna have to go through the whole manuscript and fix them one by one (has to do with the formatting from the publisher). Text is fine (for the most part--once in a while a line will be spaced strangely, but that has to do with the way Kindle 'justifies'. Illustrations came through like little graphite gems!  Love it!

What say you?
Can you love it despite its imperfections?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We will love it regardless of condition.
However, if you intend to do these things anyway, I can wait.
Anything worth having is worth waiting for.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know if I can wait!!!  Butttt like Geoff says if you are going to do it anyway    Butttt


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...well, it sounds like I should definitely fix the TOC.  The glyphs might be an issue--There must be at least a couple hundred of them (I write long 'epics'). Not sure Jeff is willing to change them all. BUT, if you guys give me feedback that says the glyphs are annoying, I'll just have to sweet-talk him a little more. We'll fix the TOC and put it up this very night, Lord willing. (I'm embroiled in the first week of on-campus classes, plus down with a virus. Bleah! Working on RS will be one of the more enjoyable things I'l be doing, methinks!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet Talk him and see if he can fix it.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

The glyph breaks won't stop me from reading it.  You can publish it with them wonky, and we can give you feedback on how we feel about them.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Y'know, I thought about that--came this close to just pushing the button on it 'as is.' However, since Ravenshade is the 'thrilling climax' of the trilogy, I really want it to be as close to the printed version as possible. The others are really close. 
Jeff is going to try a trick to fix it...if it doesn't work, we'll publish the book and let you guys give us feedback. We'll fix the stuff that we know is fixable--like the TOC--anyway. 

Well...wish us luck!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(sorry to keep bringing this up, but...)
...Here's the deal. We've tried almost everything we know of to fix this thing, and there are still some quirks. TOC doesn't line up just right, occasionally line breaks are missing, a few words appear to be spaced 'strangely', the scene glyphs are oversized, and so on. 

Sigh. 

I mean, the book is quite readable, it's just that in the printed version the formatting is PERFECT. I wish you guys could see all three of them in print. They are beautiful books. I'm not sure we can fix the quirky formatting glitches here. 

What is your pleasure? Are you wanting us to keep trying, or are you reasonably content as long as the story comes through more-or-less okay? I'd prefer a closer-to-printed version, but not sure if we can achieve it. I mean, we're talkin' over 12,000 locations here. Illustrations came through fine...

...sigh.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am happy.
And I'll bet that most of us here are also happy.
But what I worry about is that you are going to have your products up on Amazon and the "whole world" will have access to them.
And they might be turned off by format problems.
And they might post reviews.

Just sayin.......


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, right now I'm reading a J. D. Robb book (pseudonym of big time famous author Nora Roberts), and there are some formatting glitches.  I figure it's just par for the course in e-books, so it doesn't bother me.  I guess it depends on how bad it is, and if you think it might garner you some negative reviews.  I'm sure any formatting problems won't bother me a bit.

*standing in line with my wallet open and ready to spend*


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff et.al.:

You've read Elfhunter,and at least part of Fire-heart. Were there 'glitches' in either of them? If so, how bad?

This is the third in the trilogy--I think I'd worry more if it was the first--readers will already be invested in the series, and might be a little more tolerant of minor problems. 

An example of a 'glitch' in RS: 

Words with odd spacing ev ery once in a while. 

I use line breaks for paragraphing. Once in a while, one is missing. For example, one might not know there was supposed to be a paragraph here.
In the manuscript, there would have been a line break before this line appreared.

Would you give a bad review to a good story based on things like that?
I really DO want to know...though I don't know if I can fix this stuff or not. I'm sorry for taking up your time with this, and appreciate the help! 

Thankyouthankyouthankyou. 

--Archer


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will go back and look over Elfhunter quickly.
But in Fire-heart the only real problem is that there are a lot of spaces in the middle of words.  Even in words like Th e.
I made it hard for the eye sometimes.
Easy for the mind because you basically knew what was supposed to come next.

There are a lot of them.

Not tons on every page.
But sometimes more than 2 on a page.
A K2 page.

Just sayin....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Fie! I wonder why that's happening? I also wonder whether there's anything I can do about it?
The original pdf was formatted in InDesign. Anyone know whether this is a fixable problem?

Sigh.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Archer - I hate to say it, but there are some people who will give a bad review just for the sake of giving a review and having their "name" out there, whether or not they have read the book.

I am waiting for the third one before I start reading, so hopefully you can get some help and get this fixed, quickly


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> Fie! I wonder why that's happening? I also wonder whether there's anything I can do about it?
> The original pdf was formatted in InDesign. Anyone know whether this is a fixable problem?
> 
> Sigh.


When starting with a PDF, the best solution is to copy it to Notepad, which converts it to pure text, then bring it back into an HTML editor (of which, Word is the worst). Then re-apply the formatting. Often this is needed with a Word Doc as well, since it adds a slug of unneeded and detrimental html code, especially with edits.

As for the TOC - I'd just let MobiCreator create one and be done with it. Functional is all that is needed. Apply the same tag (H1, for example) to every piece of text you want linked into the TOC (use H2, etc, for multiple levels) and then define the tags on the TOC page (first column, ignore the rest) and let it build.

If you have the mess from a converted PDF, you need a good html editor (or slog thru in notepad, which is what I usually do) to find the mess and fix it all. Word should catch the spacing between words, but may not due to the behind the scenes html code (again, starting from pure text and re-apply formatting, is often a best solution).

Also, the program you choose to use to convert the PDF will greatly determine how much work you have to do. Calibre is great for other formats, but abysmal with PDF (perhaps better in current revisions, but I gave up on it). The one built in to MobiCreator is much better (it automatically strips out the header/footer info, for example).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

archer said:


> What is your pleasure? Are you wanting us to keep trying, or are you reasonably content as long as the story comes through more-or-less okay? I'd prefer a closer-to-printed version, but not sure if we can achieve it. I mean, we're talkin' over 12,000 locations here. Illustrations came through fine...
> 
> ...sigh.


Archer: I think most of us here would be forgiving, especially since we can see how you have struggled to try to fix every last glitch. However, you are the one who has invested so much into producing this book and ultimately you have to be satisfied with the final version.

N 

P.S. I'm looking forward to seeing the illustrations!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Koland:  I will pass this along to my stalwart techie--neither of us have ever done anything like this before the trilogy.
You have been extremely helpful.  He'll know what to do with the info, I reckon. (I sure don't! I just write 'em.)
Thanks!! 

(And, though I know you'd be forgiving, I worked so hard to refine the books in print--I'd like the quality of the Kindle editions to match. If these suggestions work, I'll re-do the others!)

--Anal-retentive neurotic (ahem!) I mean, 'quality-minded' Archer


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Know that we love you and your work.
We want you to succeed at getting your work in front of lots of readers.
So the electronic version should "shine" too.

I for one will wait until you are happy with the effort.
And if you have improved the existing two books, I will be happy to get them again.

Keep on doing well what you do well.
Just sayin....


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

I read Elfhunter and don't remember any glaring glitches in it tho in Fireheart there seems to be a running error every couple of pages with extra spaces placed in words which I would guess came from a conversion along the way an example of it would be "Th e" or "fi nding" and so on.

Annoying yes... but once your into the story its just a quirk of the page and you don't pay it much mind. It can even be humorous at times.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gaaah!

Must...strive...for....perfection!
DIE, ERRORS, DIE!!!!!

Harrumph!
(Mom2Karen...I'm sorry. It doesn't look like we'll be ready for your plane trip after all. I am bummed!)

Seriously, you guys deserve to not have the flow of words interrupted by silly conversion errors. Jeff and I will try to fix them this weekend. Sentences and paragraphs have a flow and a rhythm to them. I'm thinking the conv ersion er rors would d rive me cra zy.  Y ou dese rve better. 

Watch this space--I'll let you know if I am successful! Ha! The sword of savvy shall slay the spacing saraci ns! (Oh, phooey! Not another one!)

'Archer'


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I understand.  There is a slight chance we will have whispernet service in Anchorage so I'll check to see if it is up as we drive through.  Good luck polishing it up.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm excited!  Jeff thinks he knows what to do! The publisher is cooperating (they have always been wonderful to work with), and I'm driving there today to pick up a cd with the files in more workable format. This weekend, we'll DO it, I promise. Ravenshade first, then a fix of Fire-heart. I didn't know there were such grem lins in Fire-heart. Thanks, Geoff, for letting me know.

'Mom'--if we pull this off, I sure hope you like them! 
(incidentally...I find it ironic that Anchorage, Alaska, might have Whispernet. We here in the 'wilds' of Indiana don't have it. Okay...I admit I live in the middle of a huge forest, but still...) 
The problem was starting with a pdf. Never again!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah....It is hard to go back to anything useful from a .pdf.

We love your work.
You and Carolyn have been the great finds for me here at KB.
I for one just want your "new" readers to have no reason to put down their Kindles once they start reading about Alterra.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Dance that you are going to be able to fix it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Aaaannnnnd...
...We have ignition!

Text is fixed. Glyphs are still big and left-justified (sorry...we couldn't fix that). Links to chapters and maps are in! Let us know if they work, willya?

Of course, we're delayed while they 'process' with their new checking system, so not live yet. I'll let you know as soon as it is! 

Text flows like water...that's the main thing! Ilios are good, too. 

Took all DAY to get it this close!

We will be putting up a 'formatting-improved' Fire-heart, but not today!  We're both worn out! Thanks for understanding... 

--Chris (Archer) and Jeff (Archer's Mate)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Yippee!  You guys are the best.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it gets processed quickly and I can pick it up in AK.  If not, I have it to look forward to on the flight home, I'm sure I can get whispernet at our layover.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait till its up. I am not ready to read it but I like to get it before I go away on Wednesday.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, let's keep our fingers crossed and hope that it doesn't REALLY take five business days!  

Remember, my stalwart friends, that 'Fire-heart' still has a few formatting errors. We'll be fixing them soon, but your copy will have an occasional spac ing error.
Again,


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

It's here! It's here!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> It's here! It's here!


Just in time. I am leaving tomorrow for vacation.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hah.  You guys knew about it before I did! 
(BTW--it took them two business days.)

May my work prove worthy.

--CSM


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bought it.
Thank you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Wonderful!  I was able to get Whispernet in Anchorage and will read it while in Denali.  I can't think of a better book to read while out in the wild.  I can imagine them walking past our campsite.  

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on getting Ravenshade on Kindle, Archer. As I'm currently reading the paperback version, all I can say is that everyone is in for a real treat!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay! Just downloaded _Ravenshade_. Now my Archer library is complete, and I'm ready to start reading!

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Kevis: 

Howdy, guy! Always a pleasure. I wish I wasn't such a techno-dunce. This would have been a lot easier. I think the problem is that I work in InDesign, and not Word. Phooey. Now I've got to figure out how to get these things up on Mobi. 

Anne and 'Mom'---
Ohhh...taking Gorgon with you on vacation, eh? Not sure I'd want him walkin' through MY campsite.  

Neekeebee: And that Archer library doesn't weight forty pounds! Yay for Kindle.

Geoff: Oh, great! I get to follow a best-seller.  

Everyone: Thanks for taking the journey with me. Hope you enjoy! 
(Ed...hope it's not too 'Brooksian'...)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Kevis:
> 
> Howdy, guy! Always a pleasure. I wish I wasn't such a techno-dunce. This would have been a lot easier. I think the problem is that I work in InDesign, and not Word. Phooey. Now I've got to figure out how to get these things up on Mobi.
> 
> ...


Not with me by the campsite but by the pool


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Woo hoo! Now I just have to get started on Fire-heart...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah!  Fire-heart--aka the 'footstool'! (DTB) 

I have a serious question, though...we are going to re-load Fire-heart because the current version has some sp acing errors. If we do that, will you be able to exchange one for the other? Can you return the older one and then get the newer one? From what I gather, that doesn't work. 

Well, how about this--if I can offer the new Fire-heart at the lowest possible price (or even free) can those who have already purchased the older version get it as a replacement? Not sure how to make this right, or if it's even really necessary (I don't know how distracting the er rors are).

What is your advice, O Keepers of the Kindle?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will go along with the majority or whatever.

However, please do not lower your price any more.
The work is too good for that.
I would happily download it again just to clear up the stuff.
I know that I will re-read it.

And in this second book, I see where you have started to be "Brooksian".
which is not an altogether bad thing, you know.
And I really


Spoiler



HATE Sajid


 !!!

Just sayin.....


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like I one-clicked a bit too soon.

We can get updates, but only by going thru customer service, getting a refund and then re-purchasing. If your updates are not in the sample portion, though, we won't be able to tell when the new version is live (unless, of course, they simply make your book unavailable from the time you submit the update until it is ready, which is apparently happening to some authors.

We could email you our AZW file and get the update back from you?

And from what I can tell from other authors, loading them onto mobipocket.com is even easier (and no waits). It also gives you an international audience.

Smashwords is your next goal - it adds in all the other major ereader formats, so vastly expands your potential audience.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Archer: You are such a good person to try so hard to make this right. I agree with Geoff though: you shouldn't have to make_ Fireheart_ free or lower than 99 cents. I haven't read the book yet, so I don't know how many errors there are or how distracting they would be, but whatever you decide to do (or not do), I'm looking forward to reading it! And I applaud you for caring so much about your work and your readers.

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Koland, don't worry.  I'll make it right somehow. I honestly didn't know there were sp acing errors...we looked over the preview, but only random pages. It's a very long book.  What few I saw were not distracting, so I didn't fret over them.  Turns out there were more than I thought!

Neekeebee: Thanks--you're sweet. But, as we strive for professionalism, we shouldn't settle for less than the best we're capable of. Our readers deserve our best. (Now, if I just wasn't a techno-goof!)  Just think...Jeff and I will be so much better at this eventually!

Hey, Geoff! How do you get the little black thingie over the text like that? 
And I'm curious, as I've not read TB--what makes a story 'Brooksian'?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Woohoo, just bought it. Now that all three are out I will queue them up on my TBR books list.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer said:


> Hey, Geoff! How do you get the little black thingie over the text like that?
> And I'm curious, as I've not read TB--what makes a story 'Brooksian'?


The black thingie is the spoiler block. You choose it from the buttons on the post reply page. buttons are just under the Message icon: line. There are B for *Bold* and I for _Italic_ and SP for


Spoiler



spoiler


. You highlight your text and hit the SP button or hit the SP button and then type in your text between the bracketed spoilers.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

GOT IT!

If you fix FireHeart - I'd be willing to pay the 99 cents, maybe not 9.99, but feel it would be worth it.

Now to put in my TBR list 

Thanks for being so picky - and don't worry about being a techno goof - if you can write a good story - that's the whole point


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

In my opinion, 9.99 for a Kindle book is ridiculous! 
(Don't flame me...I just don't understand charging that much for something that is so much less costly to produce/deliver than a printed book!)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, fellow Kindleboarders (why, when I say that, do I think of young males sliding down mountains and doing aerobatics with Kindles strapped to their feet?):

Thanks to all who have already downloaded Ravenshade. I have decided to extend the sale price at least another week.  Elfhunter, the first in the trilogy, will remain at 99 cents indefinitely.  

I hope you enjoy them. 

(Kindle ROCKS!) 

--'Archer'


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

They all await on my Kindle (extra spaces and all)... now to find the time to read everything that is in the TBR stack, electronic or otherwise.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok,
Now that I have finished FireHeart it is about time for me to read Ravenshade.
But as I start that I have to ask: "Are you working on more"?

You know that I only ask those I really care about this question.
And I am a pest.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

GEOFF!

I'm so glad to hear from you. I always wonder when my readers get into Fire-heart, as it is just SOooooooooooo long!
But you finished it! And you're still enjoying it enough to read RS!

(Have you seen the picture of the Elfmobile? I posted a link on the 'wacky marketing' thread)

(ahem) 

The fourth book, entitled 'Outcaste', will be released (lord willing) early next year. It begins twenty years after the ending of RS, same world, some of the same characters. It's the first in a new storyline.

I have a question for you...is it still brooksian? (I still don't know what that entails.)  

(And, congratulations on your 45th! Pretty special, says I)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Your work is indeed Brooksian (in my opinion).
Terry Brooks' work has the normal epic quest contents: a noble cause, a varied team, each with special abilities, and dangers on the way.
But Terry's work is special.
  It has racial discord (but not on the part of our heroes).
  It has a special land (with partitioning for each of the "races")
  It has clearly defined good vs evil (but our good guys are not pure).
  In most of the stories, the purest person and/or the bravest acts are actually performed by someone other than the main character.
  And we have the Druid's providing the leadership/control throughout, on the side of good.
So good vs bad but a little on the dark side.
But G rated.

The land they live in is eventually discovered to be own own earth, after our current civilization is destroyed by the good vs evil conflict.
Men, elves, dwarves, trolls and gnomes in Brooks world.  gnomes are like olcas maybe.  And men are not (in general) the best of the lot - the elves are.  But a lot of character development and actually long stories.  At least told over a lot of books.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff: Thanks for the clarification! Those sound like books I would enjoy. And, incidentally, I appreciate your being a pest. Gives me the incentive to keep writing. 

Everyone else:

Thanks to your willingness to take a chance on the trilogy, I have ALMOST accumulated enough royalties to buy a Kindle. (I told myself I'd buy one when the Kindle books could pay for it.)  Well...nearly there now! (It takes a while when the books are 99cents.)

Now, that's no excuse to stop buying them!  I want a cool cover for my Kindle, too.
And a light...
And some books...


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I just started reading Elfhunter this afternoon (at the eye Dr while all 4 kids had exams) and while I haven't got very far I do have to agree that it reminds me of Terry Brooks. That's a good thing because I really like Terry Brooks! I look forward to reading all of your work It has just the feel that I like.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And I actually know what shellybeans are!
Welcome to Alterra. 
Kindles are great in waiting rooms, I'll bet.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, friends and Kindle-folk:

Just a suggestion and a heads-up...if you wish to acquire the last of the trilogy for 99 cents, or if you want to obtain the entire trilogy for under $5, you should purchase RS before October 7th. At that point the sale ends. The price will increase to (still bargain) $2.99 on the 7th. The trilogy will then be available for under $7...still not too bad for a nice, long epic fantasy adventure.

Elfhunter will remain at the sale price of 99 cents indefinitely. 

Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Do it now folks.
These books are a great deal for $2.99.
So if you wait you won't be sorry because the read is worth every penny.

But

We all like a deal.
And you cannot go wrong for the current price.
As Nike says - Just Do It.

Just sayin......


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I had purchased "Elfhunter" back in August. Have not yet had a chance to read it, but went ahead and got the next 2 yesterday. I like to read a series straight through anyway.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Mike:  Good plan! I also like to read a story in its entirety without long interruptions or delays. You have no idea how cool it is to be able to share this one so inexpensively! Gads...DTB are expensive! I love them, but they're so costly. How much better to be able to wallow in the limpid lagoon of cheapitude!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, languishing in the limpid lagoon of total inexpensivity is coming to an end. Price change on Ravenshade to $2.99 will be submitted today...but it might take a few days for Amazon to get it up (so to speak). You've probably got a few days to acquire the entire trilogy for under five bucks! (Under seven bucks still qualifies you to relax happily in the wondrous waters of relative monetary painlessness, though).  Elfhunter will remain available for 99 cents--easier to take a chance before plunging into Alterra (and filling up your Kindle with books the size of small furniture).

AND...since Amazon dropped the Kindle price (again!) I not only have enough money to buy one, but I now can buy a whole bunch of books and waller in the waters myself!  Hooray for e-books!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

archer -

Congrats on being able to get a Kindle (and some books!). It'll change the way you read.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Mike: Thanks. One question, though...a few friends are advising me to wait and see what the other e-reader companies are coming out with. Is there any wisdom in that admonition? From what I've read, the Kindles are the best. The price isn't all THAT bad, even compared with some other readers.

Leap into the Kindle waters now (as my impulses command) or wait and see what else enters the pool?
What is your advice, O Kindle Community?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer,
You are still in the "early adopter" stage.
So a year from now you will have to question having paid $259 for a K2.
I paid $359 in February and was happy that it did not cost the original $399.
It dropped in July to $299 and now $259.  Good for everyone.
I am not sorry that I paid $100.00 more for mine.  'Cause I have had all this fun for the past 9 months.
If you wait for the "best deal" you will never buy.
And everything I see suggests that the K2 will remain the best reader for a while.
I don't need the large screen of the KDX.
And I don't need the International version.
And I don't need slightly smaller in the Sony.
I will be interested in looking at the colored eink when and if it ever appears (and Kindle may have it first - you never know).
But color will not enhance book reading.  It will enhance anime and American comics.  It will enhance reading TIME (if they decide to include the pics).  But it will not make Elfhunter any more exciting.
And that is what I want an ereader for.  Otherwise I could just get a netbook and read a color screen with backlighting.  Mobi reader is on my desktop now. Same reading functionality as the Kindle because it is the same software.
But the Kindle provides a set of features that is unique and I like it.

Just sayin......


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

archer -

IMHO, it is all about the content. 

A lot of people are making a big deal about some features provided by other eReaders, but that is a secondary issue as far as I'm concerned. You'll find that the Kindle has a much better selection of eBooks, typically provided at better prices than anyone else. Sony tries to make a big deal out of their "numbers", but that includes a ton of public domain provided by Google Books. A very misleading tactic. Then add the potential for growth considering Amazon's position in the book market and content is a no-brainer. Amazon wins that one going away.

Again IMHO, no one makes a better reader than the Kindle. But even if you find a reader that you prefer, you can't beat Amazon's content and in the end what we read is much more important than how we read it.
JMO.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Y'know, guys, that was sorta what I was thinking. 
Kindles are the best, and goldangit, I deserve the best! Thanks for helping dispel those nagging doubts.

Geoff--if, when you have finished RS, you still love Alterra, I'll send you a pdf of Outcaste before it's published (if you would like). 
I'd be curious as to your view on the shorter length and new storyline. When you finish RS, will you do me the honor of sending me a pm and give your impression of the ending? Request is made in humility.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> Mike: Thanks. One question, though...a few friends are advising me to wait and see what the other e-reader companies are coming out with. Is there any wisdom in that admonition? From what I've read, the Kindles are the best. The price isn't all THAT bad, even compared with some other readers.
> 
> Leap into the Kindle waters now (as my impulses command) or wait and see what else enters the pool?
> What is your advice, O Kindle Community?


Leap now - but consider a refurbished unit. There is no physical or functional difference (it just saves you $40) other than you can't waste money on an extended warranty with one (thus saving you more money to spend on books).

Of course, if you didn't mind giving up a couple of minor features (tts and better handling of blogs), you could get your feet wet with a refurb original Kindle (about $150 now) and then see where things are in a year.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeez...think of the books I could buy THEN!!

(Oh, the GREED...)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I DID IT! 
I pushed the button on a Kindle 2 refurb!

Based on the excellent advice of my KB friends, I have officially joined the community of the questionably sane!

Go, Archer! Go, Archer! Buy those inexpensive kindle books! Read what your new friends are writing!!

WOO-HOO!


(Please forgive my enthusiasm...I don't mean to post in my own thread, but I wanted to 'share'!)


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Go archer!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay, Archer!  You will love your Kindle!      

Now you'll get to see your books the way we see them!  Let us know when your K2 arrives!

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You will not regret it.

Consider that when I bought my Kindle2, I visited Amazon and read posts in the Kindle forum.
That led me, through posts by Leslie, to visit this site among others.
I lurked for a few days and quickly became a registered member.
And I met many people that I would probably never have heard of otherwise.
I read Jeff Hepple's books - which I enjoyed a lot.

And eventually new people joined in great numbers and that included new authors.
And I took more chances and read Thumper's books among others.

And I then read Carolyn Kephart's fine works...
And yes, wait for it...........................................

I found Elfhunter and have been entranced.

So you see how much more you buy than just an ereader?

I bought new worlds and new friends.

This is a place where I can talk to the authors and give my opinions.

On Terry Brooks site I can read stuff.  But hey Terry is not going to pay any attention to me.
On C.J. Cherryh's site I am one of the first to become a registered member and she blogs daily and I can carry on a conversation with her.

But here it is more like talking over the fence with your neighbor.
I like to think that we are friends.

Oh yeah comment about the third book that I am 68% of the way through....I notice that Gaelen is seriously putout if anyone pats her on the head, being sensitive about her height.
Now I can understand that because I am 6 foot and my Jane is 5'2".  And we have a lot of fun stories that have come about because of that difference.  It seems to me that a certain author is (height deprived?) a short person.  How much shorter is she than her Jeff?

Just wonderin........


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...perceptive little buzzard, aren't you? 

I am vertically challenged, having about an inch on your beloved Jane. My Jeff is 5'10".
However, for some reason I have always inspired head-patting in taller people...more so than most other short folk of my acquaintance. I don't know why--I have a rather shaggy head of hair that seems to invite 'ruffling'...maybe that's it. But the last straw was when the advisor for my Master's (quite a detestable character, and I quite rightly detested him) PATTED MY HEAD after I completed my thesis defense! Gaah! Since then, I have learned to flash 'the look'--and nobody has touched my head without leave since.

(A la Elephant Man
I am NOT a DOG! I am a Human Being! (Just have a couple more drinks and you'll see that!)

Sometimes dear Gaelen displays some of my personality, world view, and idiosyncracies.  Gads...I hope that doesn't make EH a 'Mary Sue'! Oh, the horror! Wait a sec...Fima, the Dwarf, also 'channels' me a lot. Is that a 'Hairy Stu?' Double horrors!

Geoff, m'lad, we are friends. If I go to Book Expo in NYC next year, will you and Jane come up and have lunch with Jeff and me? The Expo is fun. I actually signed books there this year. 
Kindles (and e-books in general) ROCK! Not only for the reasons you have already stated so well, but because they eliminate one of the biggest obstacles faced by publishers of POD books: COST. My DTBs are expensive, and I've done everything I can do. But I can GIVE the e-books away if I choose to. I love it. 

And I AM looking forward to viewing the trilogy on a Kindle, hope I don't cringe at the ENORMOUS glyphs in Ravenshade. sigh.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> I DID IT!
> I pushed the button on a Kindle 2 refurb!
> 
> Based on the excellent advice of my KB friends, I have officially joined the community of the questionably sane!
> ...


Congrats and welcome to the asylum!

Don't forget that you can now purchase the "free" books out there. Be sure to start getting them as soon as you can, as they do disappear (at least a dozen have gone in the last month, but a few new ones have joined those). Since you purchased thru Amazon, you should be able to buy books now (they'll get delivered when you turn it on).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, I was "flipping" through_ Elfhunter_ last night, and noticed that at the end of the TOC there is something like "A Brief History of Alterra". Would it "spoil" anything to read that part first? Normally, I would take my chances and just go ahead and read the brief history, but I figured since I can go straight to The Author, I would ask! 

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Neekeebee:

It won't hurt a thing. The history is there to give the reader a feel for the world and to help 'ground' a few of the characters. There are no spoilers, as the present tale post-dates any of the history. 

Appendix to your heart's content!  

May my work prove worthy.
--'Archer'


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!  I love that I was able to go right to the source to ask the question!  Thanks, Archer and KB!

N


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Archer!  I can't wait to get all your books on Kindle.  I will have them soon.    Havent done much of anything with being pregnant and sick.    I'm still waiting for my test results to clear from the swine flu.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, HI! Long time no see, my friend! 

Isn't Kindleboards great? Man, I hope you're hale and hearty soon.  Being sick is bad enough; I can't imagine being pregnant and sick at the same time. Be well, okay? We miss you on KTT! 

Remember JenClone and Chaos? We're all going to meet up at a convention in two weeks. Party in Archer's room! Party in Archer's room!
We'll be sure to post during the height of mayhem...


----------

